# New Heavy+Groovy Bulb/Periphery Clip! (Podxt, Dfhs, Ebmm Jp7)



## bulb (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey guys,

I got a new clip im workin on, this one is groovy cuz its a new section of the groovy Juggernaut song im working on. (for those who dont know, juggernaut is my juggernaut of a song for the second album and in its current incarnaition will be around 20-25 minutes long whee)
Dont worry though, this is just a 3 minute clip haha!

Its called "icarus lives!"
And you should check it out here:

http://www.soundclick.com/bulb

or directly at:

http://www.soundclick.com/pro/view/03/default.cfm?bandID=147108&content=song&songID=4593197

The drums are Drumkit From Hell Superior
Guitars are EBMM JP7 thru podxt
Bass is a Schecter 5 string thru podxt

enjoy!


----------



## Blexican (Oct 25, 2006)

Umm...Jesus that's amazing.

I've always been impressed with your skills at arranging these little riffs you put up on your page, and this is another awesome clip. I'd kill for your recording setup too.


----------



## Nik (Oct 25, 2006)

Seriously dude, when are you gonna release a CD with all this stuff?

I love it--it's like DT mixed with all my favorite things about Meshuggah. The classicy-sounding intro was great too, and the strings.... You are, hands-down, my favorite rhythm guitarist 

Were the guitars also recorded through the PodXT? 

Also, I hate to hijack this thread, but did you record the bass with a guitar PodXT? And if so, could you share that patch? I've been trying to record my bassist through my Pod, but I haven't been able to get a good tone....


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2006)

aww thanks man thats quite a compliment haha!

the guitars and bass were both recorded with a guitar podxt and i can try and upload the patch when im on my recording computer again!


----------



## DSS3 (Oct 26, 2006)

Damn... amazing as usual!

Any chance on patches for the clean-ish stuff? That's my favorite part of it!


I assume you based the drums off Thordendal's settings?


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks man, yeah i can upload the cleans too when i get back on my recording comp, the drums are based off his settings but massively tweaked cuz i only partially agree with his mixing style hahahah!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Typical, you fucker. 

It sounds bad-ass! 

Nice work, Bulb. Your shit is really great. Getting some fans up on here.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 26, 2006)

Sweet stuff. I usually like my guitar tones a bit less digital, but it really works on this track


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2006)

That was frickin great M33sh! Your mixing ear is incredible. Do you have a DS7 in that JP7? While youre at it, PM me all your recording secrets plzkthxbye!


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2006)

aww fanks Ry4n, nah stock jp7 pups, basically the only time i thought the stock pups in a guitar totally kicked my ass, i love em!
Recording secrets? Dude if you hit ctrl+alt+del like 38 times in a row in the middle of recording, something magical happens!!1


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2006)

lol im so gonna sneak into your crib and switch out your xt with mine while you cradle it in your snoozeness.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 26, 2006)

wow man, awesome stuff again this song is pretty fucking good man cant wait to hear the whole 25 min incarnation


----------



## JoryGriffin (Oct 26, 2006)

That is an amazingly totally stunning sound if you dont mind me saying so 

With that Meshuggah *Twang* too... love it.

Just makes me want a PodXT even more


----------



## keithb (Oct 26, 2006)

Damn dude.....

I have to ask, how long does it take you to go from a blank slate to something like that? I mean, are you mixing and EQing for days, or have your god-like powers increased to the point where you just think of a riff in your sleep and it appears on soundclick when you wake up?


----------



## Nik (Oct 26, 2006)

bulb said:


> aww thanks man thats quite a compliment haha!
> 
> the guitars and bass were both recorded with a guitar podxt and i can try and upload the patch when im on my recording computer again!



Awesome man, that would be *much*, much appreciated


----------



## kmanick (Oct 26, 2006)

Damn that sounded pretty kick ass!  
I suck at recording with a computer.
I envie you guys that have got it figured out.


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

Mother of god, how the fuck do you get that tone out of a PodXT? I'm about to say fuck the JM150 and just get one if you can share that patch.


----------



## Chris Feener (Oct 26, 2006)

My balls groove better than this. Horrible tone, and who programmed those excuse for drums? Sounds like an 80's glam tune with a little too much heroin involved.

I mean, where's the bag pipe solo? Come on..





Fucker..

 






P.S: Probebly your best one yet.


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

Feener and bulb need to start a band together. They can call it "Better than you".


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 26, 2006)

Damn that is TIGHT!!! That's the tone I've been hunting on my XT Live....you suck for finding it 


Awsome recording though


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2006)

haha wow! thanks a lot guys!

I will form a band with feener when he stops grabbing my ass everytime i look away (and when i acquire some god-like chops too).

As for the recording process, these days it has to happen pretty damn quickly because i dont really have the time. I usually spend a couple hours writing/recording the riffs (had the idea for the first riff in my head and when i recorded it the rest just sorta came out), then the next day i spent just as much time arranging it and mixing it, and then some final touches last night before posting. I really just wish i had more time so i could make more riffs haha!

Oh and i will try and upload the patch tonite, if i dont have time then i will definitely do it when i get back from boston on monday!


----------



## Jason (Oct 26, 2006)

I think what ppl need to realise 99% of his killer tone comes from post editing the tone not the pod xt per se. Right misha?


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> Feener and bulb need to start a band together. They can call it "Better than you".




ROFL that would be a 2-some that could seriously


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I think what ppl need to realise 99% of his killer tone comes from post editing the tone not the pod xt per se. Right misha?



well not 99 percent haha, but defiitely post processing and just the way the mix itself sounds plays a big part in making the patch fit in and sound good!


----------



## Jason (Oct 26, 2006)

bulb said:


> well not 99 percent haha, but defiitely post processing and just the way the mix itself sounds plays a big part in making the patch fit in and sound good!




yeah 99% is on the high side..but what do you do for post processing? eq, multiband compressors?


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

bulb said:


> when i get back from boston on monday!



Sent you this on MySpace too - where are you playing in Boston dude?


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

This is now up on the ss.org myspace.


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2006)

.jason. said:


> yeah 99% is on the high side..but what do you do for post processing? eq, multiband compressors?



just some eqing to make the tone fit the mix and very slight use of the bbe sonic maximer plugin (if you use it substantially you will most likely ruin your tone)
No compression on guitars, kills palm mutes and fucks with your picking dynamics so i dont like it personally, especially for this style of riffing.



Chris said:


> Sent you this on MySpace too - where are you playing in Boston dude?



haha i dont know the venue but i can find out!


----------



## Black Watch (Oct 26, 2006)

Chris Feener said:


> I mean, where's the bag pipe solo? Come on..



First off, this is some wonderful work. I love it! 

Second off - Bagpipe solo?


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

bulb said:


> haha i dont know the venue but i can find out!



Please do!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2006)

check your PMs bulbenhoffer


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 26, 2006)

Can't wait for you to finish that epic song you mentioned "Juggenaut"

Can't wait for your cd for that matter.


----------



## Jason (Oct 26, 2006)

dude your coming to boston?? and you didn't tell us??


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Oct 26, 2006)

The song is fucking incredible. The song sounds like it has a bit of Korn influence too, especially in the beginning.


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2006)

aww yucky i cant stand korn haha!
like seriously, i used to like the first and second album, but now i am always like "what was i thinking!!" when i hear it! (no offense of course, just not my thing!)
if you havent checked out meshuggah, do so now! You might like em!



.jason. said:


> dude your coming to boston?? and you didn't tell us??


Yeah im stupid sorry bout that!! Im trying to find out the venues im playing at. We are playing a show tomorrow night and sunday night too! However im not playing with my band, but my guitarists old band "a different self", its sort of a long story and im at work but im trying to get the details from my guitarist cuz he arranged everything for these gigs!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Oct 26, 2006)

Sounds awesome!!! Just once I would like to get a distortion tone like that recorded... Great song too and awesome playing!  

I've been very tempted lately to buy a PodXT. You may have just sealed the deal.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2006)

Line 6 should be paying you M33sh 

... or _endorsing_ you...


----------



## Jason (Oct 26, 2006)

bulb said:



> Yeah im stupid sorry bout that!! Im trying to find out the venues im playing at. We are playing a show tomorrow night and sunday night too! However im not playing with my band, but my guitarists old band "a different self", its sort of a long story and im at work but im trying to get the details from my guitarist cuz he arranged everything for these gigs!



 http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16698


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Line 6 should be paying you M33sh
> 
> ... or _endorsing_ you...


Hell yeah! Where is my free vetta?!

Seriously tho i looked into it, and i think i would need more shows under my belt for them to even consider me, i think i will send them a cd regardless soon complete with my best sounding podxt clips so i can attempt to get them interested from a non touring angle...maybe?


.....vetta...


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

If that tone gets more exposure, I guarantee Line6 would sell a good amount of PodXT's on that track alone. It's freakin' monstrous.


----------



## FredGrass (Oct 26, 2006)

It is. You're a monster, dude. It's like groove metal. So much flavour. The Meshuggah influences come through pretty strong to me, and I love those cats, so that doesn't hurt. Respect, though. That song kicked my ass, on both of my consecutive listens.


----------



## Chris Feener (Oct 26, 2006)

Black Watch said:


> First off, this is some wonderful work. I love it!
> 
> Second off - Bagpipe solo?



I hope you aren't taking my post seriously  

Anyway, again, probebly your best work to date 

Oh yeah and Misha, did you get that problem with your feener looked at after? You know, the one you find when you fee?


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh and by the way Bulb, I'm looking forward to being able to say "I knew about him way before you did" once your music blows up.


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2006)

aww you guys are wayy too nice now my face is all blushy!

and feener you may have been joking BUT IM NOT!! STOP GRABBING MY ASS!!
Even the doctors dont know why my feener hurts when i fee, but its probably your fault somehow!

xoxo


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Oct 26, 2006)

bulb said:


> aww yucky i cant stand korn haha!
> like seriously, i used to like the first and second album, but now i am always like "what was i thinking!!" when i hear it! (no offense of course, just not my thing!)
> if you havent checked out meshuggah, do so now! You might like em!
> 
> ...



No, I know who Meshuggah is, but you sound MUCH more like Korn. Sorry.

It hard to admit for a lot of people, but they have the rhythm shit down.


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

Listen to some more bulb. He sounds like bulb.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 26, 2006)

Good gawd, man! Why can't you live in Seattle? I was doing a lot of stuff like that in my previous band & I need a partner in crime. Phenomenal....just phenomenal.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Oct 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> Listen to some more bulb. He sounds like bulb.



I have, I'm just referring to this song.


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2006)

shannon: You know i have been wondering the same thing myself since the metal scene in the washington dc area is pretty much a joke with no punchline...
Seattle is happening, i plan on visiting someday cuz there are a few people there i need to chill with including you!


----------



## Drew (Oct 26, 2006)

Dude, this kicks ass. Heavy as fucking hell, yet melodic. You're playing in boston soon, you say?


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

Tomorrow, holmes.


----------



## Drew (Oct 26, 2006)

Where and when?


----------



## Nik (Oct 26, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> No, I know who Meshuggah is, but you sound MUCH more like Korn. Sorry.
> 
> It hard to admit for a lot of people, but they have the rhythm shit down.



I can't see where you're coming from  I mean, I like some of Korn's stuff and all, but none of Korn's music is anywhere near the complexity and polymetric insanity of Meshuggah, and Bulb's music.

Bulb - PM sent!


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2006)

to chris and drew: here is the thing im not playing with my band periphery unfortunately. See we recruited this guitarist who used to play in this band called a different self. They toured for a while and had a small following, so this dude from boston contacted alex (my guitarist) and asked if a different self could play some shows, they would be big and we would get paid enough so we would at least break even after food beer and gas etc.. So my bassist and i offered to fill in the missing slots cuz it would be fun and we would get to chill in boston/rhode island for a bit!
We are actually playing at a venue called KC's Tap in rhode island, i dont know if you guys are familiar with it, im not haha, but Alex says its a good venue and we will be playing there on friday and sunday and chilling and going to the zakk wylde show on saturday. So thats basically the deal, someday (hopefully soon) Periphery will play a show there and we might just have a 13 minute incarnation of that song i just posted ready with vocals for that show haha!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Oct 26, 2006)

Nik said:


> I can't see where you're coming from  I mean, I like some of Korn's stuff and all, but none of Korn's music is anywhere near the complexity and polymetric insanity of Meshuggah, and Bulb's music.
> 
> Bulb - PM sent!



There's a song called Eaten Up inside by Korn. Download it or something. Korn can be complex, just because it's not polymetric doesn't mean it's not complex. Anyway, I'm talking more on the lines of tone, but there are some correlations to the playing style in the intro part. Anyway, in the Korn song I put up there, check out the bridge, you should kind of be able to see what I mean.


----------



## right_to_rage (Oct 26, 2006)

For godsakes that was good...


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

I've had it on repeat for like 2 hours now.


----------



## keithb (Oct 27, 2006)

bulb said:


> We are actually playing at a venue called KC's Tap in rhode island



I'll be at the ss.org meetup Friday night, but maybe I'll come see you guys on Sunday.

As for KC's...well, it is what it is.


----------



## Drew (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll try to make it down Sunday, too. What kind of stuff do the guys you're playing with play? I'd be way mroe fired up to see you on guitar with your own stuff, but I'll definitely come out to support one of the sevenstring.org brotherhood on stage.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2006)

[action=Chris]will also be there on Sunday[/action]


----------



## Naren (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow, Bulb, this song is absolutely amazing. I love your tone, the type of riffs in this song... fuck, I love everything about it. Not to put anyone else down, but I think this is one of the absolute best songs I've heard by anyone on this site (my personal favorite has to be Vince's recordings).

It sounds great instrumental, but with a cool vocalist, this song could slay even more.


----------



## b3n (Oct 27, 2006)

I feel I'm missing out on some incredible shit here, as I can't listen to it at work.

I'm going straight home to put this on.

EDIT:

Sweet Jesus!

Completely agree with all the good shit that's being thrown your way. Both the tone and the track rawk!

Oh yeah, and I also agree with Naren on the vocals...that'd be awesome.


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 27, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> There's a song called Eaten Up inside by Korn. Download it or something. Korn can be complex, just because it's not polymetric doesn't mean it's not complex. Anyway, I'm talking more on the lines of tone, but there are some correlations to the playing style in the intro part. Anyway, in the Korn song I put up there, check out the bridge, you should kind of be able to see what I mean.



Dude...his tone is MILES away from Korn's.

And I guess I can see the similarities between Eaten up Inside and the intro of this song.

To me it sounded more like a groovy rock intro though...


----------



## skattabrain (Oct 27, 2006)

bulb said:


> well not 99 percent haha, but definitely post processing and just the way the mix itself sounds plays a big part in making the patch fit in and sound good!


that's it man! you need to write and post an article (with screen shots) of your recording -> post editing process. from your EQ use, to your tricks on how to separate the pieces etc ...

i saw we all harass you until you do!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Oct 27, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Dude...his tone is MILES away from Korn's.
> 
> And I guess I can see the similarities between Eaten up Inside and the intro of this song.
> 
> To me it sounded more like a groovy rock intro though...



Korn has pretty damn incredible tone. Seriously, live they fucking kill.


----------



## bulb (Oct 28, 2006)

Drew said:


> I'll try to make it down Sunday, too. What kind of stuff do the guys you're playing with play? I'd be way mroe fired up to see you on guitar with your own stuff, but I'll definitely come out to support one of the sevenstring.org brotherhood on stage.



The songs are a lot simpler but they are pretty rockin too, i think on sunday there are going to be a mass of bands playing i THINK we are going on at 9 but im not sure just yet. We played last nite and the input jack on my carvin fucked up in the first song, so i wont get to play my baby.... But whatever it will stil be a good time, if you can make it out it will be awesome!


----------



## JoryGriffin (Oct 28, 2006)

I would buy your CD.... Just so you know


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 28, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Korn has pretty damn incredible tone. Seriously, live they fucking kill.



Hmmm, I've never seen them live so I wouldn't be able to testify to that.

I really like their tone on the self titled and I really like Munky's tone on SYOTOS.

But their tone on my favorite albulm, Untouchables, is pretty dang bad.


----------



## Jason (Oct 28, 2006)

count me in for sunday at kc's seeing i live like 5 mins away..


----------



## Drew (Oct 29, 2006)

bulb said:


> The songs are a lot simpler but they are pretty rockin too, i think on sunday there are going to be a mass of bands playing i THINK we are going on at 9 but im not sure just yet. We played last nite and the input jack on my carvin fucked up in the first song, so i wont get to play my baby.... But whatever it will stil be a good time, if you can make it out it will be awesome!



1.) that sucks. 

2.) No shit, I figured you were playing drums for some reason. Cool.  I firmly intend to try to make it down, so let's hope it works out.


----------



## bulb (Oct 29, 2006)

ok guys i just wanted to update, i think we are goin on at like 8 or so not 9, we will be loading in a like 4 or 5 and there are gonna be bands playing all day, but you should come by earlier rather than later because pretty much right after we play we will probably have to leave for the drive back home...
It will be awesome to meet you guys, and you can hear my lurvely engl powerball!


----------



## Jason (Oct 29, 2006)

pm sent..


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 29, 2006)

The melodic part s almost bringing tears to my eyes... its so beautiful, And so heavy and.... wow, man if you released an album this would probably be up there with nevermore for me... OMG I really mean what I say.... you are god.

And when I get my pod xt live, I hope I will get my hands on that patch.


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey thanks a lot dudes!
Btw some awesome news! I showed the song to Fredrik Thordendal and he had this to say about it:


I check your stuff out now and then and you always have cool ideas and riffs and I also think you got your sound pretty much naild down now!

"Icarus Lives!" is my favorite bulb song!
Keep up the good work!!!

/Freak

so right now im very warm and fuzzy and in slight happy shock too haha


----------



## cadenhead (Nov 4, 2006)

bulb said:


> Hey thanks a lot dudes!
> Btw some awesome news! I showed the song to Fredrik Thordendal and he had this to say about it:
> 
> 
> ...






That kicks ass!

So when are you going to share some of those patches with the rest of us XTL users?


----------



## skinhead (Nov 4, 2006)

Man it makes me headbang!!!!!!!
really heavy riffs, only with a pod xt???
wow that thing can do miracles xD.

oh i have a band of a friend that do some gothic tunned in A#.

http://www.soundclick.com/dandelium

If you want listen to it.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow...I am much more impressed with this than people posting some lame arpeggios. 

Songwriting skillz my friend.  Sound, Mix


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2006)

cadenhead said:


> That kicks ass!
> 
> So when are you going to share some of those patches with the rest of us XTL users?



Fuck dude, when he uploads his patches, I'm going to buy a friggin 'Pod.


----------



## Nik (Nov 5, 2006)

+1 on that.

I still want to know how you record that godly-bass through a Pod


----------



## gojira (Nov 7, 2006)

this stuff sounds infinitely more interesting, fresh and energic than anything meshuggah have put out in years. This sort of thing isn't really my cup of tea - but that song was brilliantly executed.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 7, 2006)

I want to hear you do something with interceptingly, or at least that awesome part from 2:30-3:00. With the kind of mixes youre getting these days it would be complete pwnage.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd love to be able to program drums like that.

What are you actually using to sequence/write the beats?


----------



## bulb (Nov 7, 2006)

ry4n i want to rerecord those songs eventually, been thinking about that one in particular for a while, i would change a few things i think, but yeah id be excited to see how it turned out with the new mix!

chris: im using the drum editor in nuendo 3, its great, as for writing the beats i mean they usually follow the guitar parts and then i just add in notes so it would sound similar to the way i would actually play em and i do fills that way too!

oh and if you missed it in the other thread here are the patches!
http://download.yousendit.com/F9C3A61168B69E6F


----------



## Ryan (Nov 7, 2006)

Heres a screenshot of what that looks like Chris. AFAIK the sequencers are the same in Nuendo and Cubase. This is before i messed with the velocites so theyre all red.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

bulb said:


> ry4n i want to rerecord those songs eventually, been thinking about that one in particular for a while, i would change a few things i think, but yeah id be excited to see how it turned out with the new mix!
> 
> chris: im using the drum editor in nuendo 3, its great, as for writing the beats i mean they usually follow the guitar parts and then i just add in notes so it would sound similar to the way i would actually play em and i do fills that way too!
> 
> ...



Sweet.  Mind if i add those to the patch library here? 

I'm going to buy a Pod because of you.  Line6 should throw you some free schwag!


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Heres a screenshot of what that looks like Chris. AFAIK the sequencers are the same in Nuendo and Cubase. This is before i messed with the velocites so theyre all red.



That looks a fuckload more functional than Fruityloops.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

Bulb, great tune as always, I love the heavy tone, killer groove and drumwork/timing as well as the clean guitar parts, everything really, this song kicks so much ass, I can't believe I missed this thread. Great job!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> That looks a fuckload more functional than Fruityloops.


Yah the really sweet part about this editor, is that you can place the hits by hand so they arent totally in sync, giving that more human feeling. This helps especially in blast beats and double bass stuff. You can change the velocity up there at the top, and the sampler im using, EZD, has a humanize option so that every one hit is cycled between 3 or 4 , say, snare samples or whatever. You can also, unlike Fruity Loops (believe me ive been there), go to the top of the screen there and hit the quantisize pulldown for every beat under the sun. which you know trying to go from 3/4 to 4/4 in fruity loops is  
Its a very comprehensive editor. Just teaching yourself how to set it up correctly can take 20 years (if youre a trial and error tard such as myself.)


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

I hate FL with a passion. The piano roll interface is just stupid, and the only way I've ever been able to make a beat that didn't sound exactly like a drum machine was to doubletime the segment and spread the beats around that way to get non-machine-sounding kick rolls.

Anyway pardon the derail.  bulb


----------



## Jeff (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm about to sell my PodXT because it's been so damn frustrating getting a decent tone out of it. I might consider getting the metal pack, if that would help things. 

I can never seem to get the tones out of it everyone else does.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 8, 2006)

tweak for months you must if to become teh beanmaster you will.


----------



## bulb (Nov 8, 2006)

Chris said:


> I hate FL with a passion. The piano roll interface is just stupid, and the only way I've ever been able to make a beat that didn't sound exactly like a drum machine was to doubletime the segment and spread the beats around that way to get non-machine-sounding kick rolls.
> 
> Anyway pardon the derail.  bulb



yeah dude i definitely reccomend using cubase/nuendo cuz the midi editors are VERY comprehensive and let you do just about anything (like any number of notes in a set pulse of your choice) pretty crazy stuff, but it makes a point and click guy like me very happy!

aww i wub woo too cwish!!


----------

